# 3D Printed Pens



## flairwoodworks (Jun 19, 2021)

I saw this on Twitter and it looks really interesting. Apparently, the barrels are right off the printer without and cleanup work. afterwards. Anybody here printing pens?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405667497689239554


----------



## mark james (Jun 19, 2021)

I'll admit they do look nice, and some will like the use of new technology - nothing wrong with innovation.

But... One of my favorite aspects of penturning FOR ME, is that it gets me away from Hi-Tech.  Wood, hand tools, glue, a messy workshop; a nice respite before I'm back encased in technology.

There are many aspects for everyone to enjoy this activity, have FUN!


----------



## flairwoodworks (Jun 19, 2021)

So, @mark james, are you using a spring pole lathe and hide glue?


----------



## mark james (Jun 19, 2021)

flairwoodworks said:


> So, @mark james, are you using a spring pole lathe and hide glue?


Nope.

I did say others will appreciate the innovation.  And I did compliments the pens.  And I did say there are many ways to enjoy this activity.

No offense was intended.


----------



## flairwoodworks (Jun 19, 2021)

No offence taken @mark james  My reply was meant to be tongue in cheek.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 19, 2021)

There are many people doing the Gisi type blanks but they are to be turned. With those tools I am sure we will see other innovations come down the pike. To each their own. I am a traditionalist so will continue to make my own hand made blanks and use my creative mind the Good Lord gave me. I am sure waterjets and cnc machines can do the basic same things as you shown. But use higher end materials. Not sure how new you are to the site but there is a person here using those machines to make jigs to make different style blanks from the plastic. There are those who make molds to make blanks from too so there are users here of the latest tools available. I bet in another 5 years you will come here and see even more new things. With that said there are people who still use hand tools to do woodworking and do it quite well.


----------



## Bats (Jun 19, 2021)

Those are surprisingly nice looking - I had to zoom way the hell in to even pick out the layer lines. The filament probably helps to disguise them, though, and it would likely still be apparent by touch... but still pretty nice looking.

(I'm one of those who doesn't object to polluting their traditional hobbies with tech - a rotary axis upgrade for pens is near the top of my to-do list for my CNC machine, once lumber prices drop enough to build a new bench to relocate it)


----------



## studioseven (Jun 19, 2021)

There is nothing wrong with your pens and how you created them.  If I had the time and the money I would love to play around with this.  Sadly, I fear this could become the wave of the future.  Kind of like when cassette tapes replaced 8 tracks.  Wait, that didn't happen did it?  I'm going to look that up on my floppy disk.


----------



## Bats (Jun 19, 2021)

studioseven said:


> If I had the time and the money I would love to play around with this.


See, I came at it from the opposite direction. I figured I didn't have the time and money to learn/buy a whole assortment of tools, so I'd just build a CNC machine that would cover all the bases for me.

Of course, by the time the machine was done, I owned - and had been forced to learn to use - a couple thousand pounds of tools, including a metal lathe and a mill. And by then it was time to replace the CNC with one that hadn't been built out of plumbing supplies with a hand drill and screwdriver.

Oops.

(and yet somehow I still do my pens on the entirely-manual wood lathe)


----------



## TheCraftyCarver (Jun 19, 2021)

My husband has a Prusa 3D printer… this would be amusing to try but I prefer working with wood.


----------



## sorcerertd (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm sure many will like those (not as much in IAP).  They look good and there is a lot of potential in that method.  You can put great ink in them and they will even write beautifully.  There are 3D printed pen blanks available for purchase, too.  This is personal opinion, but considering how they are made but, they are ultimately no different than "mass produced" pens, just on a very small scale production line.  For me, there's just something about the look and feel of wood, and shaping it with and around the natural "features" and grain patterns.


----------



## TDahl (Jun 20, 2021)

I always wondered when the question regarding new technology replacing traditional skills and tools would come up. More specifically when is advanced technology (i.e. CNC machines, 3D printing, etc..) too much. I will admit new technology has its place and many advantages (after all metal lathes could be considered advanced technology over wood lathes) in some situations. I think my main question is what was the real reason we got in to pen turning? Was it simply to make a pen, or was it to learn and refine the process of making the pen. Like many I consider myself a traditionalist. I am always amazed and intrigued when I see someone make an extremely beautiful detailed pen with basic rudimentary hand tools. I think there is value in the process of perfecting one's craft and the dedication and passion involved.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 20, 2021)

this technology will effect those that are selling pens. Especially desktop CNC. It will drive the prices down, open the venue to those with no woodwork/turning experience or interest and as the machines get cheaper, better and faster (which they will) increase competition.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jun 20, 2021)

This is a loaded topic. I have no issues with the use of technology. There are lots of pen companies that use mass production equipment. It all depends on your goals and the market you are targeting. There will always be the niche/local market for craftsman made pens.

Most pen kits are mass produced using various industrial machines. If i turn a simple walnut body for it, then that pen is (in my mind) 90% machine made. It is basically a pen with a wooden barrel. And as a point of note, I have never called my kit pens “hand made”. I always state that i am responsible for the barrel. While not disparaging anyone making kits, turning a simple cylinder is a beginner lathe project. I often recommend a pen as a beginner project to new turners. What takes these pens up the maker scale, is what we do to change the simple barrel into a not so simple work of art. While the “pen” is still not handmade, when the craftsmanship reaches a certain “subjective” point, the pen parts become overshadowed by the work in the barrel. It becomes a beautiful piece of artwork made into a pen.

In my opinion, there is no black and white line that says if you do this its handmade, if you do this its not. The more and more visible parts are removed or replace with handmade pieces, the more handmade it becomes (in my mind). It is important for the artisan to express what the do and don’t do in making there works. I have talked to many people that have bought a simple slimline with the belief that the artisan made the entire pen.

There is a lot of skill and knowledge that goes into designing a 3D object before it comes out of the printer, possibly more than goes into turning a simple maple Sierra barrel. While I would never call the pens above “handmade” I would not down play the skill in designing them.


----------



## KenB259 (Jun 20, 2021)

This is a hobby that you can take down many roads. My road is segmenting. Yours can be any one you want. I will say, personally I will never buy one of those small lasers. Why, because I sit in front of a computer, 8 hours a day, programming 6000 watt lasers. I very happy with the road I’m on. Find a road and enjoy the ride.


----------

